# Dalmation Molly Problems



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am having problems with my Dalmation Molly. I do not know if it is male or female. Anyways, it resides in a 2.5 gallon fish tank with a male betta and cory catfish. All three fish keep to themselves. I have obtained my fish recently and everything has been going swell. 

A few days ago I noticed my tank appeared to be nasty and hazy. Therefore I decided I was going to clean it out. I got three tubs filled with water and dechlorinated them. I then placed a fish in each bowl to prevent any fighting that may occur. I took the tank outside and I dumped all of the water out and removed the plants and little house I have. I got a bowl and placed all the rocks in the bowl. I cleaned the rocks by placing a handful in a sifter and running the hose in the sifter and shifting the sifter, ridding of any debri and nasty stuff. I cleaned the tank and decorations and rocks with just plain water no soap. I then placed everything back in it after most of it has dried and I filled the tank with water. I placed a thermometer in the tank and the water temperature read 76F. I thought that was good enough. I took the tank to my room and placed the aerator in the tank and dechorinated the tank by placing 14 drops. The directions on the bottle said 7 drops per gallon. So I did this and stirred the water with a clean fork and waited for a period of time. After that I got my scooper and scooped each fish individually into the tank. 

They all did fine and I placed some dried worms on the top of the tank and placed some pellets on the bottom for my catfish. This was all on Thursday. I feed my fish once a day due to the fact that I have noticed they do not eat a lot. If there is food on the top of the water still on the next day I won't feed them that day. 
This all happened on Thursday. All my other fish are doing fine, 

Last night I noticed my Dalamtion has been acting weird. It remained swimming in one spot in a snake like motion for approximately 15 minutes. She did this until I went to sleep. When I woke up this morning she was still in the same general area same movement. She has moved very little since then. I do not know what can be wrong with her. 

At least an hour ago I noticed a white, almost see through string coming from her anal area. What is this? 

I would like some feedback if I can! Thank you for reading! *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If your tank was cycled it isn't anymore.You can't clean your tank like you did.The whole show needs to be cycled.I didn't notice a filter?Are you uing a filter.Eitherway you should see if you can take molly back before it dies(he will not do well in an uncycled 2.5g).
Here's a link on cyclingwith fish in your tank ,it is a lot of work but if you don't do proper water changes I give none of the fish a good chance.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

How would I cycle my tank? We used to keep fish when I was little but I believe we never cycled it. Also, how much would a filtration system cost?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Read link in previous post.Most cycle fishless which is quicker,easier and will not kill or damage your fish.It is important to cycle properly and not full stock tank till after cycling.Your tank is packed eitherway and you will need to change at least 50% daily for next 3-4 weeks if you don't want to lose your fish.They may survive through this only to die young from the effects of being in uncycle system.If you could return all but the betta you will be better.A proper sized filter for a 2.5 is tough,but I would look into a sponge filter that is run by an air pump.
I'm not trying to be a bummer,but you're going to wonder why your fish are inactive and die.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

So I read the post earlier and then I reread it again and I still do not understand. So I did a little bit more research online. 

So if I am reading everything correctly I need to get a filter to filter my water better ( a sponge filter). I will go to the store tomorrow and ask for one. And on one website the person says that I can buy a certain kind of product that contains a type of bacteria that will automatically help with cycling and help rid of the dangerous components in the water. Would this help or would it prove very idiotic of my to do so?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tetra Safe Start has been used by several here(CAM,andZwanged) who would both being willing to help you through it.According to CAM it is very important that the ammonia be low(less than1 better under .5) before adding the TSS.You can PM(personal message)anyone by clicking on their name and info will appear on them.In the info is a que"send.... a private message).Doing this assures you that the member you want sees your question.Again CAM and Zwanged both used TSS and Chris and Zeke are always very helpful knowledgeable keepers.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for your assistance! I will probably be asking for assistance when I obtain all that I need to fix my aquarium!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes.... if you want to add beneficial bacteria, Tetra SafeStart is one of the few good ones.

Edited you use it, test the water and make sure your Ammonia and Nitrite readings are not too high. Their website says under 2 ppm but I would not add if they are above 1 ppm. TSS is expensive and ammonia or nitrite in toxic quantities just kills the bacteria.

You also can't use it within 24 hours of changing water because the water conditioner also harms the new bacteria.

I've used it to speed up cycling in two tanks and it worked beautifully both times. But frequent testing and water changes are key to successful cycling and without them, you are doomed to sustain losses.

Please ask us lots of questions. We love fish and want to help you give them a good and safe home.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I do have this other question.

Why does my molly have that bulge? Is she pregnant? Or could she be sick?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably pregnant,probably still have a week or so.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

She may be sick too. 

Test your water as soon as you can. If you haven't spent $30-ish on an API master test kit yet, you really should. It's essential for maintaining good water quality.

Fish also need some vegetables in their diet to keep from getting blocked up. Most flake food has vegetable matter in it but they will do better if you can feed them real veggies. Start out with a couple peas.... boiled and skin removed.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I was about to ask you about the peas next! You must have read my thoughts. How long should I boil the peas and should I buy the peas in a can or frozen? Which would work best?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Canned are easier but frozen are healthier.

Boil them a few minutes until they are nice and soft.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions. I am making a list of stuff to help me.

How often should I feed the peas to her?


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just noticed coarlbandit's post:

IF she is pregnant and not sick, how should I prepare her? Could I possibly give the babies back to the store if they accept them?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

A vegetable once a week is fine.

You can also try cucumber, zucchini, romaine lettuce, broccoli (the floret part), and pretty much any other green veggie. See what you fish like. Some will be picky, others not. Mine seem to be picky and only nibble at peas. So I'm going to take Zwanged's advice and use a liquid vitamin supplement.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Do these vegetables need to be boiled also?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Boil all vegs to make them softer and float less.The LFS may take fry if she has any ,or she or the betta may enjoy them(fish eat fish).


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes.... boil/blanch them. They need to be soft.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh dear, I guess whatever floats their boats. I do not think I have any more questions


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

You will. We all do sometimes. Don't hesitate to ask!


----------

